# Goodbye my Trillian



## Ape337 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm so shocked and upset. Trillian passed away during her spay surgery today. The vet said her heart stopped and they couldn't get it re-started. I am deeply hurt for her partner Humma. I don't know how he will be now without her.
I thought I was extending her life by preventing cancer but in fact I was taking her life from her...

R.I.P little girl.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh April I am so,so sorry. What a shock, when you think that you are doing something to help her be health, extend her life and then this. Nothing, nothing prepares you for this kind of shock or hurt. Give her partner as much attention as possible, extra loves. They will help you too. My prayers and sympathy is with you.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh how sad 
That's just to shocking. Binky free sweet girl.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. You did what nearly always is the right thing, so don't second-guess yourself now.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 9, 2012)

April, we're so sorry for your loss and you have to keep in mind that it isn't anyone's fault. Sometimes things just happen. Whenever we lose a bun, I always second guess myself even though I did everything I could. Just our nature and it' such a shock to deal with. Rest in peace little girl.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh no  I'm so sorry April. Binky free sweet one.


----------



## eclairemom (Jan 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## oryctolaguslady (Jan 9, 2012)

My sympathy for your loss. It is especially difficult in a circumstance like yours, but you were doing what is the correct decision in the vast majority of cases and there was no possible way to predict what happened. Please do not second guess yourself, although I know that is probably impossible not to do.


----------



## lilylop (Jan 10, 2012)

April I am so sorry to hear this.

Binky free little one


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry, April! What a terrible shock  Please don't blame yourself, you were trying to do what was best for Trillian. You are a great bunny mom and she was lucky to have you. I'm so terribly sorry. Trillian will always be remembered here, I kept the Christmas card of her and Humma Kavula and we'll be able to look at it every Christmas.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 10, 2012)

Please mum dont cry
Let me wipe your tears dry
Comfort my friends
They'll need it more
Just remember I'm only standing behind that door

Rip Trivillian
Jj


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you very much everyone. I really appreciate all of you and this forum. It really helps to have so many who understand and have unfortunately shared the same loss. Take care everyone and please spare a thought for poor Humma who lost his partner.
Thank you again,
April


----------



## Tutter (Jan 10, 2012)

i am so so sorry hun  what a horrible tragedy..
you must not blame yourself or feel you did this to her because as far as you were concerned you were making her life longer. i'm sure you were the bestest bunmum to her ever and she was lucky to have you!! binky free little one!!


----------



## MILU (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry, April! Neither you or Trillian deserve this outcome. Let's pray that Trillian is now in a better place surrounded by cute bunnies, playing and binkying, happy in a large flield full of flowers and silky grass...
ray:ray:ray:ray::rainbow:urplepansy:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 11, 2012)

I was like "OH NO!:bawl: " when I read the title about Trillian. I'm soo soo sorry-poor little girlie. Binky Free and Rip :rainbow::rip:

Reminded me of this:

â«"If Idie young bury me in satin
Lay me down on a bed of roses..
Send me away with the words of a love song 

Lord make me a rainbow, I'll shine down on my mother
She'll know I'm safe with you when she stands under my colors, oh and
Life ain't always what you think it ought to be, no 
ain't even grey, but she buries her baby"


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your support. The poems are beautiful. I'm blessed to be a part of this forum!
Thanks again


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I know it isnt easy. Binky Free Trillian


----------

